# Favorite Quotes



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Here is one:

"It is not work that kills men; it is worry. Worry is rust upon the blade..."
Henry Ward Beecher


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

"If you don't want to work you have to work to earn enough money so that you won't have to work. "
- Ogden Nash


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

You have to save the habitat, you have to save the population - not individual animals. What you want to save is the foundation, the basic infrastructure from which resources are produced. You can't save Fifi and Boo-Boo and Thumper.
Ted Nugent


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Nobody on their deathbed ever said, I wished I would have worked more and hunted or fished less. - Author Unkown :beer:


----------



## steve66 (Apr 14, 2006)

"it is better to burn out then to fade away" kurt Cobain quoteing neil young

"it is better to have loved and lost then to have been hit by a train" me


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

"A conservative is a man with two perfectly good legs who, however, has never learned to walk forward."
Franklin D. Roosevelt, radio address, Oct. 26, 1939


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

"Sex between 2 people is a beautiful thing; between 5 it's fantastic."

Woody Allen


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

dosch said:


> "Sex between 2 people is a beautiful thing; between 5 it's fantastic." Woody Allen


 :lol: LOL Dosh!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

A sober mans thoughts are a drunk mans words :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Well since we're talking alcohol.....

"You're not drunk if you can lie on the floor without holding on." - Dean Martin


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

One of my favs.

"Quitting smoking is easy. I've done it hundreds of times." - Mark Twain


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

"The trouble with puppies and babies is that they grow up to be dogs and men." WC Fields


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

"I don't drink anymore.....I freeze it an eat it like a popsicle."

-another classic from dean martin


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

The problem with people who don't drink, is that's the best they are going to feel.

-that was either Dean Martin or W.C. Fields


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

"dont cry because its over. smile because you were there."idk who wrote that but i can rememmber it because its my favorite


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

"You can never underestimate the ability of the Democrats to wet their finger and hold it to the wind".

Ronald Reagan


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Courage is being scared to death... and saddling up anyway.
John Wayne

I don't feel we did wrong in taking this great country away from them. There were great numbers of people who needed new land, and the Indians were selfishly trying to keep it for themselves.
John Wayne

If you've got them by the balls their hearts and minds will follow.
John Wayne

Life is tough, but it's tougher when you're stupid.
John Wayne

Talk low, talk slow and don't say too much.
John Wayne

Tomorrow is the most important thing in life. Comes into us at midnight very clean. It's perfect when it arrives and it puts itself in our hands. It hopes we've learned something from yesterday.
John Wayne


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

If you like reading quotes by famous people try this site.

http://www.brainyquote.com/

Go to the Will Rogers quotes. They are great :rollin:


----------



## backhome (Oct 25, 2004)

There's an old saying in Tennessee -- I know it's in Texas, probably in Tennessee -- that says, fool me once -- shame on -- shame on you. You fool me, you can't get fooled again.

GWB


----------



## Scoonafish (Oct 9, 2005)

Anything that makes your mother cry is fun.

P.J. O'Rourke

Some people are worried about the difference between right and wrong. I'm worried about the difference between wrong and fun.

P.J. O'Rourke

I can understand why mankind hasn't given up war. During a war you get to drive tanks through the sides of buildings and shoot foreigners - two things that are usually frowned on during peacetime.

P.J. O'Rourke

There's only one secret to bachelor cooking - not caring how it tastes.

P.J. O'Rourke


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

"Let me tell you why I suck as a salesman."

-chris farley


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

"...he has a 5 year plan....what is it, don't die?"

-Adam Sandler in Big Daddy


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

"that one is going to itch"

gandergrinder. (in response to the Sasquatch bit!)


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

"I spent most of my money on booze and women, the rest I just waisted!"

Author: unknown


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

"It's a good thing you guys had me along this morning...I've shot 3 doubles on the last three flocks"

by Ron G. with 3 other guys in the spread shooting also.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

"Would you stop by and get my shot gun on your way up here?"

By an unnamed eye doc already at the slough we were all traveling to one late afternoon.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Do any of you remember any quotes that stand out from your freinds while you were hunting or fishing? *

This could be interesting...

"I love it... This is great... Reload!" 
GanderGrinder

"Guys we need to keep the calling down, we are over calling..."
Madison

I am sure I could think of a few more triple a classic one liners.


----------



## Irish Mick (May 15, 2006)

America... just a nation of two hundred million used car salesmen with all the money we need to buy guns and no qualms about killing anybody else in the world who tries to make us uncomfortable.

Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Deltaboy,.... does a night of clubbin' count as hunting???? :lol:

Back in college, a group of us went out dancing. One of the guys with us(Rob) served in SEAL Team 2. Well after a few drinks he had to use the restroom and some drunk guy tried to pick a fight with him. After about 10 tries to defuse the situation, the drunk got ready to sucker punch Rob and his response was,.......

"When I put my D back in my pants, you're gonna be hating life...."

The second quote from him was...

"some a-hole made me kick his a--"

And Rob truely felt bad about not being able to defuse it and felt bad about the results.

This was my senior year in college and during that year, I never once saw Rob start anything. Unfortunately, I watched many people start with him and he always tried to defuse it.


----------



## Irish Mick (May 15, 2006)

It is horrifying that we have to fight our own government to save the environment.

Ansel Adams


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

The real quote from Gandergrinder is........"That's gonna itch when it dries"!!!!!

Field Hunters famous quote (since he started this thing)....................
..... "You gatta stop, again, I drank too much coffee this morning", and this was after we were already late to the field we wanted to be in and we had stopped for a bumper dump once already!!!!!

Then there is the ever popular..."tell them to turn off that damn vortex before I shoot it myself"

And lets not forget, " I have been practicing and I have really gotten pretty good on this call" and then the above unnamed "con" stiull sucked on the call!!!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Hey,

Weren't you the one that used that Vortex line. Remember the morning when there were two of them going.....and one guy said, as a flock of 30 honkers was bearing down on the spread....."What do you want to shoot? Ducks or Geese?"


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

How about the morning my son said...."ok you old &^$#%^&s can put your calls away now!"


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

"You could have blind folded me with dental floss" 
Madison

"That's makin my mouth sweat"
Madison

"Watch me shoot this goose"
Goosebuster3

"What happened to my girlscout cookies" Hustad
"I don't know" Decoyer smiled with bits of cookies in his teeth

"Your dog took a shiat on my blind!"
Goosebuster3


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

gandergrinder said:


> "You could have blind folded me with dental floss"
> Madison
> 
> "That's makin my mouth sweat"
> ...


I couldn't stop laughing Jetro - Classics!

"Uhh... How come you missed that bird?" Hustad

"I didn't have my gun loaded..." 4CurlRedLeg

And

"How about paper - rock - scissors for the bill guys" Hustad


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

gandergrinder said:


> ""Your dog took a shiat on my blind!"
> Goosebuster3


 :lol: :lol: Yeah and he had 7 to choose from!!


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

"The Dalai Lama himself! The 12th son of the lama"
"Gunga-gulunga"
-Carl Spackler, Caddy Shack

"Can I bust 'em?"

"Look 2 singles comming right in!"

"Hey their wings stopped flapping, get ready!"


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> How about the morning my son said...."ok you old &^$#%^&s can put your calls away now!"


Man Field hunter, You sure have apoor memory!! Your son said, TO YOU ONLY.......as you were admiring your call........."aaaa, you can put that away now"!!!!! He didn't know me well enough yet and was still trying to be nice to me at that time!!!!!!!!


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Take em' on three boys, One, Two, Boom!


----------



## Irish Mick (May 15, 2006)

The object of war is not to die for your country but to make the other bastard die for his.

George S. Patton


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

The future ain't what it used to be

Yogi Berra.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

This works for your kids too.

"Trust, but verify"
Ronald Regan

"I wouldn't believe you if you told me you were lying"
Unknown

"*IF* worms had shotguns birds wouldn't eat them"
My DAD

"Does a one legged duck swim circles in a pond"
Unknown

"Would you rather be successful or be a Democrat"
Unknown

"If you show me the guy that said, "it's not weather you win or lose it's how you play the game" I'll show you a loser"
My HS Football coach


----------

